# Chacos made in the USA



## Cookie

For those of you that are freaking out over Chacos being made in China (referring to the 7 page long thread last year), there is good news!

MyChacos - Custom sandals for men and women at Chacos.com

You can now customize your Chacos to be whatever color, size, or sole you want... and they are 100% made in the USA. They do cost $30 more, but hey, why not?!

(I don't work for Chaco... I just happen to love them.)


----------



## pinemnky13

Sweet!


----------



## rwhyman

Damn!! Talk about personalized Chacos. Let your imagination go.


----------



## gh

Thats darn cool.


----------



## carvedog

so kookie - maybe you are referring to my thread that I started - with quotes below - where this 'new' information was revealed over a year ago?

Nice you could catch up though. It wasn't 7 pages, it was two and started some useful dialogue about globalization, buying habits and how to be better consumers. But if you had read the thread then you would know that.

The Chaco rep first and then my response to him. I followed with a PM but he is apparently too busy selling Chacos to check back in on the Buzz. Oh yeah this should have been in Gear Talk too. 



ryguy said:


> I am one of the Chaco sales reps here in the Rockies. I have always been a kayaker and a rafter, so I know where you are coming form when you are looking for rugged durable product.
> 
> It really scares me that all you have so much false information.
> 
> Facts....
> 
> 1. Chaco moved production to China before Wolverine purchased the brand.
> 
> 2. Wolverine is the parent company that owns Merrell, is the licensee of patagonia Footwear and a handful of other footwear brands. Wolverine is a good american company, and saved a small colorado footwear company that was having issues meeting demand, was for sale, and needed to be purchased to save the brand.
> 
> 3. You can still send in your Chacos for repair, new outsoles or new webbing. They can even build you a pair of american made Chacos if you really want them.
> 
> 4. The Price of Chaco's have not gone up in price at all since they were purchased.
> 
> 5. There are less returns on the China made Chaco products than the US made product. Sorry guys, but they know how to make shoes in China and are more consistent in quality.
> 
> 6. All shoes wear out.. and sometimes the wearer is harder on them than his "last" pair.
> 
> 7. Look at your labels in your clothes, outdoor gear, car, shoes.. If you are using a name brand product, chances are it is made abroad.
> 
> 8. Chaco is one of the title sponsors of Telluride Bluegrass, and FIBARK. They are putting money back into the outdoor/ white water world for us all to enjoy.
> 
> 
> I am open for questions/ Comments and Concerns.
> 
> Ryan





carvedog said:


> Ryan - thanks for responding.
> 
> Nothing but the facts....
> 
> 1. When they moved production there is immaterial. Due to China's record of human rights abuses and their predatory politics, I choose not to buy Chinese whenever possible.
> 
> 2. I know nothing of Wolverine except now I know they send their stuff to China to be made.
> 
> 3. Good news here. I was married in my Chacs and still have them with totally worn out webbing. I will send them in.
> 
> 4. Pricing has been consistent and has never been an issue for me as they were/??are so well made.
> 
> 5. Obviously I have no knowledge of where in China or by whom they are being made. Some would have you believe that they are made by 12 yr olds chained to a work station for 18 hours at a time, but I doubt this is the case.
> Me personally, I would rather have to send back a pair to Paonia made by a smelly, stoned hippy than have a perfect pair last forever that were made by ..... who knows who.
> 
> 6. The four pairs I have had seemed to all wear about the same. The wear rate on the webbing seems to have varied a bit.
> 
> 7. I am not a xenophobic anti import guy. I buy American first. I buy Chinese as a last resort. Just the way I roll.
> 
> 8. Glad they are supporting some good stuff. It's the way it should be.
> 
> 
> Back to point 5. If you really want people to get behind the chinaChac, show us the folks who make them. Show us where they live. And the conditions they work in.
> 
> Have the factory take those folks rafting, so they know how there products are being used. Show them how important it is that the straps slide tight easily before you jump off that big bridge on the Main Salmon, so you don't lose your shoes. ( Which I did with my last pair of Tevas, as they blew completely off my feet.)
> 
> What is the factory, or Wolverine or ChacoChina doing as far as environmental stewardship where they are being produced?
> 
> If you can do it up, then I might be able to get behind this product again. Until then, not so much.
> 
> I do appreciate you wading into the mosh pit of public disappointment to open some dialogue.


----------



## Eagle Mapper

Dude, who pissed in your corn flakes. You did start the thread and it is 7 pages long. See the below link to the thread. Stop acting like an ass!

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/...ther-sandal-company-crap-crap-crap-35143.html


----------



## Cookie

Yup, it IS your thread, and it IS seven pages long. I have known about the China production since they moved it (I have worked in the outdoor industry for 8 years, in fact it was in about 2009, so it was you who was behind when you posted that last year). 

I was just trying to provide folks with a little more info on them.


----------



## carvedog

Eagle Mapper said:


> Dude, who pissed in your corn flakes. You did start the thread and it is 7 pages long. See the below link to the thread. Stop acting like an ass!
> 
> http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/...ther-sandal-company-crap-crap-crap-35143.html


Yes I did start the thread and for me it is two pages. I guess you can have different defaults set on how few replies are shown on each page. 

No one pissed in my cornflakes. Cookie implied I was freaking out and that it's no big deal. Maybe I read that into it. As it wasn't addressed to responsible river consumers but people who are freaking out over Chinese manufacturing. I don't like it and I still don't. I loved that Chacs were/are/maybe made in the US of A. I like people to shop local. I shop local. I like to support people in Mtn towns who are figuring out a way to make it work. Since that is what I do. 

We covered a lot of that in the original thread. So I guess this would be a form of recycling....

As far as acting like an ass, I haven't even started yet. But thanks for the support.


----------



## carvedog

Cookie said:


> Yup, it IS your thread, and it IS seven pages long. I have known about the China production since they moved it (I have worked in the outdoor industry for 8 years, in fact it was in 2009, so it was you who was behind when you posted that last year). And your thread and the rep's comments mention nothing about the new custom MyChacos which are made in the USA. Seriously... I would be thanking Chaco if I were you for listening to their customers and providing consumers with an alternative to Chacos made in China (not that I wouldn't buy them if they were made in China... my new sticky rubber ones are in the mail.)
> 
> I was just trying to provide folks with a PSA about them. Jeez.





ryguy said:


> *3. You can still send in your Chacos for repair, new outsoles or new webbing. They can even build you a pair of american made Chacos if you really want them. *
> 
> I am open for questions/ Comments and Concerns.
> 
> Ryan


But I digress. Thanks though. First I am 'freaking out' and now I am behind. But since it went '7' pages, it appears I wasn't the only one. 

I bow to your superior knowledge and promptness. 

Yes I am still a little testy about the whole thing. It's only because I care. 

Don't Eat Extra Yellow Corn Flakes.


----------



## Cookie

My bad... missed that part, hence the edit. Sorry. Whatever though... I had not seen the new "MyChacos" on their website, and maybe that's what's new, or maybe not. From that thread, it seems that other folks didn't pick up on it either, so anyway... I think it's cool and easy and provides a good option for people who want Chacos made in the US. Nobody's pissing on anybody's cornflakes.


----------



## Jensjustduckie

Where are the parts assembled in the U.S. made? If it's still manufactured in China but assembled in the U.S. that seems like BS.


----------



## clinks

Reading threads like this makes me wonder how some of you more sensitive buzzards get by day-to-day. How do you hold hold down a job or maintain relationships if all it takes to get you all butt-hurt is a little ribbing about sandals and the brand of your boat?


----------



## Randaddy

Hell yeah, next pair, made in the USA! Astral LE, MyChacos, Melanzana fleece, an Aire boat, and lots of second hand stuff and I'm able to seriously cut down on the China crap in my gear bag and on my body! 

Can anyone think of some other quality, made in the USA boating products? I'm really interested in helmets and kayak paddles made domestically right now.


----------



## shonuffkayak

Randaddy said:


> Hell yeah, next pair, made in the USA! Astral LE, MyChacos, Melanzana fleece, an Aire boat, and lots of second hand stuff and I'm able to seriously cut down on the China crap in my gear bag and on my body!
> 
> Can anyone think of some other quality, made in the USA boating products? I'm really interested in helmets and kayak paddles made domestically right now.


Shred ready american made helmets. Werner american made paddles.


----------



## carvedog

Sorry Cookie. PM sent. I now realize the error of my personality. 

Even if there only assembled here, it is not a bad thing. 

The bad was all mine Cookie.


----------



## Wavester

I know Werner paddles are made in the USA (WA) a good company that stands behind their products.





Randaddy said:


> Hell yeah, next pair, made in the USA! Astral LE, MyChacos, Melanzana fleece, an Aire boat, and lots of second hand stuff and I'm able to seriously cut down on the China crap in my gear bag and on my body!
> 
> Can anyone think of some other quality, made in the USA boating products? I'm really interested in helmets and kayak paddles made domestically right now.


----------



## Brotorboat

I don't see anything wrong with the way Carvedog responded. I would even offer a strong... to quite strong, high five on the following statement:

"Back to point 5. If you really want people to get behind the chinaChac, show us the folks who make them. Show us where they live. And the conditions they work in."


----------



## SummitSurfer

Wow.....we need water soon!


----------



## abron

Randaddy said:


> Hell yeah, next pair, made in the USA! Astral LE, MyChacos, Melanzana fleece, an Aire boat, and lots of second hand stuff and I'm able to seriously cut down on the China crap in my gear bag and on my body!
> 
> Can anyone think of some other quality, made in the USA boating products? I'm really interested in helmets and kayak paddles made domestically right now.


JPW! Made Right here in Aztec, New Messico. (not helmets or paddles, but you know, kickass inflatable stuff...) I would love to get a custom 14' raft from Jack....Someday. I like all the recognition they have been getting for rescue and industry applications. Paco pads and drybags are just the tip of the iceberg. 
Oh yeah, and Jackson Kayaks too....:mrgreen:

inflatable boats, self bailing rafts, catarafts, pontoons, inflatable kayaks, dry bags, paco pads, spill containments, culvert plugs by Jack's Plastic Welding Inc.


----------



## paddleprincess

*Chaos made in the USA*

Shredders, made in Ohiopile, PA


----------



## twitch

> The Chaco rep first and then my response to him. I followed with a PM but he is apparently too busy selling Chacos to check back in on the Buzz.


Not cool to be bashing Ryan. Ryan is a stand up mofo, a family man, and an all around waterman who deserves a little better than petty prods about his integrity and means of earning a living. Ryan likely is a little busy to be checking in on the buzz, especially since he's been living on Southern California for some time now in his new role as national sales manager for Boardworks Surf Co. Amazing what a man can make of himself when he focuses on hard work and pursuing his passion, and not worrying about every post on the Internet.


----------



## Sarge6531

mattywp said:


> I don't see anything wrong with the way Carvedog responded. I would even offer a strong... to quite strong, high five on the following statement:
> 
> "Back to point 5. If you really want people to get behind the chinaChac, show us the folks who make them. Show us where they live. And the conditions they work in."


I'm with the both of you on this. I think carvedog brought up some important questions and concerns that should be looked at and talked about. I don't think anyone is being particularly testy, agreed, we just need water.


----------



## restrac2000

I think the issue is fair.

The rep said it well. This is about consumers wanting Products not Brands. There is a big difference between the two. Its increasingly difficult to hold brands accountable for their outsourced purchasing of products (we really shouldn't give them credit for making those items). I agree with some of the posters, I would rather own a US made product from a small company, even if costs a little more and is slightly less durable (according to the rep the outsourced product is superior). 

I guess I would just prefer knowing my money is going to employers who have integrity and ethical relationships with their employees. Dumping money into local events is great but its just not the same.

Phillip

For those who haven't read it, Naomi Klein's "No Logo" deals with this issue well.


----------



## pinemnky13

I just got a new job in manufacturing out here on the western slope. The company treats they're employees like gold, I have not heard one of my coworkers complain about the company, it has been awesome so far.
With that said I now look for made in the U.S. products. My girlfreind is looking for new gear to round out our boats ( happens every season) and when she was looking for new dryboxes I steered her away from Frontier Play ( we have a drybox from them, and I am not complaining about the product) and told her to look at US based manufacturers. I am ok with paying more for a quality U.S. made product. It keeps Americans employed and the money here in the states.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## Barney Fife

pinemnky13 said:


> Sweet!


Ditto!


----------



## Osseous

Heels are still too narrow and the straps are too short- Meh


----------



## rwhyman

Osseous said:


> Heels are still too narrow and the straps are too short- Meh


Even with the wide footbeds? If they're doing custom builds, I'm sure you could have them put on longer straps.


----------



## carvedog

rwhyman said:


> Even with the wide footbeds? If they're doing custom builds, I'm sure you could have them put on longer straps.


When I had new soles and webbing put on a pair I did order the side straps up to the ankle longer and they came out perfect. I think they even did the strap part N/C - their reason was premature strap failure or something. They were quite frayed so....it was win, win.


----------



## tanderson

Its great to see the Made in the USA thing resurface after so many years in hiding. It seems like it went into the shadows about the same time Sam Walton went 6 feet under. In 1993, I was escorted out of a Walmart for taking pictures of imported products next to Sams beloved Made is USA signs. Its also great to see the Buy Local movement sweep across towns in our great country. These movements are required to attempt to reverse the damage the Walmart mentality has given us. When George W gave us the mysterious cash back in 2008, I was begging everybody I know to spend the money on items made here. I got the "deer in the headlights" look from all. Its quite disturbing how many people do not understand the effect of always seeking the cheaper product, with no regard to where its made. I've heard the excuse time after time, "I can't afford to buy the American made one." Those complaining are ignorant to the fact that they may be able to afford the better product if they kept their dollars swirling around their local community and country, in turn creating jobs and stimulating the economy. I think a class should be taught to high school students based upon the effects of outsourced labor and products and the difference from that of USA made goods. It can be unbiased, just show the facts.
I have been recently finishing a map booklet of rivers in which I plan on selling online and at shops. It was very difficult to find an American printing company for the price I have budgeted. I was able to locate one, but my profit will diminish and the cost will be up a slight bit. So I give up a tiny bit of money and can't buy the newest True Religion jeans and have a sparkly butt while I parade through Walmart. At least my book will be with the other badass books that bear the Made in USA label!
Good for Chaco for making stuff in the US again. I sure wish Teva would start an American plant because they are much more comfortable.


Viva hecho en USA!
-TDA
SLC, UT


----------



## Osseous

Even after I ground away the rubber inside the heel straps- still too damned narrow at the heels. Make a WIDE Chaco!~ A really Wide... not that wide in the front only thing you call a wide. Make the straps too long- and let us cut off whatever we don't need once they're fitting well. Keens have completely gone to crap- they're so poorly made you can't even get one season out of a pair. I'm desperate for a quality sandal that fits!


----------



## Wavester

My next pair of Chacos will definitely be made in the USA, I was always proud when they were made in CO and had a couple of friends that worked there before they shipped much of the production overseas. It's worth it to me to pay a little more for a custom product made here. Have you ever noticed the crap coming out of China just falls apart after a few uses including boating gear.

Boating is one area where you can for the most part buy gear made in the USA and as a bonus the best boats, dryboxes, frames ect are made in the US imo. 



carvedog said:


> When I had new soles and webbing put on a pair I did order the side straps up to the ankle longer and they came out perfect. I think they even did the strap part N/C - their reason was premature strap failure or something. They were quite frayed so....it was win, win.


----------



## rwhyman

Osseous said:


> Even after I ground away the rubber inside the heel straps- still too damned narrow at the heels. Make a WIDE Chaco!~ A really Wide... not that wide in the front only thing you call a wide. Make the straps too long- and let us cut off whatever we don't need once they're fitting well. Keens have completely gone to crap- they're so poorly made you can't even get one season out of a pair. I'm desperate for a quality sandal that fits!


I case I wasn't clear, they make a wide and a regular footbed.


----------



## raft_n

*Lame*

Don't really care... They are not that great anyways. Chaco = Over priced, cheaply made crap. Just saying



Cookie said:


> For those of you that are freaking out over Chacos being made in China (referring to the 7 page long thread last year), there is good news!
> 
> MyChacos - Custom sandals for men and women at Chacos.com
> 
> You can now customize your Chacos to be whatever color, size, or sole you want... and they are 100% made in the USA. They do cost $30 more, but hey, why not?!
> 
> (I don't work for Chaco... I just happen to love them.)


----------



## rwhyman

Osseous said:


> Even after I ground away the rubber inside the heel straps- still too damned narrow at the heels. Make a WIDE Chaco!~ A really Wide... not that wide in the front only thing you call a wide. Make the straps too long- and let us cut off whatever we don't need once they're fitting well. Keens have completely gone to crap- they're so poorly made you can't even get one season out of a pair. I'm desperate for a quality sandal that fits!


I case I wasn't clear, they make a wide and a regular footbed.


----------



## catwoman

So happy to hear I can buy American made Chacos again. Thayer really fit my feet great, but not hubby's, and was wondering what I was going to do for next pair of sandals. Because I want to see more jobs in the US, I have been buying more and more US made products, with a reference for those made in CO. The invisible hand begins with me.


----------



## Barney Fife

catwoman said:


> Because I want to see more jobs in the US, I have been buying more and more US made products, with a reference for those made in CO. The invisible hand begins with me.


Unfortunately for Colorado, Chaco appears to now be based out of Rockford, Michigan.


----------



## Osseous

Mine are the "wide" footbed.... but not nearly wide enough. Still searching for a well made sandal that actually fits.


----------



## kalboy53

I had the original Chacos with vibrate soles and coloured straps. Still going although pretty worn. Bought a new pair and noticed the straps not same quality and sole isn't Vibram anymore. Don't feel as comfortable as the old ones after 6 months. Next pair I'll custom order, pay a bit more but feel better about where it's made. As others have stated I'm trying where possible to not support China made products. BTW, I'm an Australian but loved the original Chaco ethos and the fact it was produced in Colorado. I purchased my originals in Boulder Co.


----------



## NoCo

Do these have the old vibram sole? My wife loved the old foot bed. She would love another pair say for valentines day. Me i wouldn't know with my wide foot. Be nice if keen a similar sandle. They've always been wide foot freindly.


----------



## kalboy53

NoCo said:


> Do these have the old vibram sole? My wife loved the old foot bed. She would love another pair say for valentines day. Me i wouldn't know with my wide foot. Be nice if keen a similar sandle. They've always been wide foot freindly.


No, the new ones (at least the ones I purchased) have a different non Vibram sole. Too early to say how it were but my old ones with Vibram sole lasted really well. To me it looks like a cheaper all round product.


----------

